# 1984 Quantum hood trims



## QUANTUM OCULIS (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for hood strips for the first Quantum/Corsar. Those with the four "US" styled headlights. 

Kind Regards


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

are you talking about the plastic trim piece that go across the entire front end of the hood? If so good luck finding one.


----------



## QUANTUM OCULIS (Sep 23, 2012)

bimrpwr said:


> are you talking about the plastic trim piece that go across the entire front end of the hood? If so good luck finding one.


 Thanks, I know, one like that in the lower part of the picture. 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=581370 

I'm thinking about cutting an euro Passat rubber lip and fix it. I'm asking me how the original is fixed on the hood. Only glue? 

Regards


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

QUANTUM OCULIS said:


> Thanks, I know, one like that in the lower part of the picture.
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=581370
> 
> ...


 Yes it is 3M taped on.


----------



## QUANTUM OCULIS (Sep 23, 2012)

bimrpwr said:


> Yes it is 3M taped on.


 ....and there's a reinforcement plate with some rivets at both sides. Found today, in Germany, thanks to Krauts (no offence of course):heart:. 

That was it, thanks to all, with kind regards, Fabio.


----------

